# Trazano SA05 tires?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I bumped into these while searching for latest and greatest in tires.

They look like a RT-615, Ecsta XS type of tire.

I'm still looking for price point, but compared to their other sizes and models, it appears that these might be right around $100 each.










Anyone heard of these tires?

I did a google search and these appear to be sold out all the time and didn't come across any bad press or reviews.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

but did you come across any good press or reviews.

usually when it comes to second rate off-brand tires, you're not going to see much in the way of reviews or press because it's just not worth it. People usually buy cheap tires for just that reason... they are cheap. they don't buy them because they are looking for great performance out of them. there are already plenty of excellent top brand tires out there, to satisfy that market share


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll never go cheap on tires. I've learned the hard way.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

never go cheap on tires! look for a deal - yes, cheap out - no!
tires is the only point of contact with the road, if there is anywhere i will spend my money, it will be at that little, but very important point..


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

go to tirerack,,, good deals,, i got the yokohama avs es100s for 69 a piece,,,from one super hero to the next lol


----------

